# Premiere GSOD Reboot Loop



## wuerger00 (Jan 8, 2003)

I have a TiVo Premiere XL (TCD748000) with an original 1 TB (WD10EVVS) drive that I think is failing. The symptoms are: recordings freeze/pixelate, no guide information, cannot rewind live TV. I used ddrescue to recover the drive to a new 1TB drive (WD10EZEX). The ddrescue process completed successfully and indicated 35 errors. Unfortunately, when I loaded the new drive into the TiVo, I experienced the same issues as I saw with the old drive. I tried a KS 57, and now am in a perpetual GSOD reboot loop.

2 questions:
1.	Does anyone have experience with this that can offer options to get me back to a functional TiVo?
2.	Can someone provide a clean OS for the TCD748000 in the even that I have to go that route?

Thank you!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

2. I sent you a PM with a link to a clean DvrBARS 748 image.

From the sound of things that's probably your only practical option, but you'll lose everything.


----------



## wuerger00 (Jan 8, 2003)

ggieseke said:


> 2. I sent you a PM with a link to a clean DvrBARS 748 image.
> 
> From the sound of things that's probably your only practical option, but you'll lose everything.


Thanks!


----------



## wuerger00 (Jan 8, 2003)

Appreciate the image. When I went to do a full restore on my 1TB drive (WD10EZEX), DvrBARS threw an error saying "This drive is too small for the backup image." Can you tell me what size the image came from? Is there a way to "covert it" to a 1TB image? Do you have other ideas?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

wuerger00 said:


> Appreciate the image. When I went to do a full restore on my 1TB drive (WD10EZEX), DvrBARS threw an error saying "This drive is too small for the backup image." Can you tell me what size the image came from? Is there a way to "covert it" to a 1TB image? Do you have other ideas?


That's weird. Every 1TB WD and Seagate that I've looked at has the same number of LBAs (1,953,525,168). I have never looked a Blue, so that may be the problem. In any case that's the minimum number of sectors it will take to restore the 748 image.

The Blue line isn't well suited to a TiVo because it's a 7200RPM drive. A 748 can probably handle the extra power consumption, but it will still generate more noise and heat than a WD10EURX or WD20EURX (AV-GP) drive. They can be had for around $90 for a 2TB drive if you watch the sales.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

wuerger00 said:


> Appreciate the image. When I went to do a full restore on my 1TB drive (WD10EZEX), DvrBARS threw an error saying "This drive is too small for the backup image." Can you tell me what size the image came from? Is there a way to "covert it" to a 1TB image? Do you have other ideas?


Doing the work on a GigaByte brand motherboard by any chance?

Reason I ask is because of something known as a Host Protected Area.

If something has put an HPA on that drive, it would be reporting itself as smaller than it actually is.


----------

